# Turkey caller gets big surprise



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

Coyotes like turkey too. 

Coyote lunges for turkey on opening day, bites a hunter instead â Down East â Bangor Daily News â BDN Maine


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

I know a hunter that happened to,but it was a bobcat and he has scars to prove it.:teehee:


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

I HATE when that happens. :smack


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

ouch! 
Who said that a bad day huntin was better than a good day workin???


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I've had Bobcats sneek up on me.Tried calling Hogs had Coyotes slip up on me.

big rockpile


----------

